# Starting problem PLEASE HELP!



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks in advance. i have an GXe with a vg30e an when its warm and i try to start it it just turns and it sounds like its kinda fast but its not timing because if i pull the fuse for the fuel pump itl start so i think its gettin to much gas if i put the fuse in one its running itl keep going really raspy for a lil bit tho and there will be a strong gas smell so anyone have any ideas here im thinking either fuel pump or pressure regulator thanks... plus ive changed the fuel injectors (because they went bad) but ive had the problem before that ive also changed my fuel filter and both realays for the fuel pump the ones in the trunk and i get no chck engine light and this problem isnt consistant like i can drive 10 miles and itl be fine but if i drive say 100 miles it wont wanna start... please help me Thank you!


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Found this similar problem almost exactly the same too bad no one helped him out

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=61168&highlight=fuel+pressure


----------

